# Pictures of my Mini Herd



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,
Here are some pictures of my Mini Herd. I have one Registered Nigerian Dwarf, Mini Nubian and a Mini LaMancha.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No pictures are showing up....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

can't wait to see those photos! 
Be sure you click add file after you choose file.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

I know I just saw that! Not sure what Im doing wrong, any one good at explaining how to post pics?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I always upload with Tinypics.com and then post using [*img][/*img] (without the stars) using the "direct link for layouts" url


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like you need smaller pictures to upload


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Wooly Dog Down Xenodusa
4year old Nigerian Dwarf Doe









Wooly Dog Down Xenodusa 
Udder shot (credit to CBF in VA)









New Hope Dreamer
2year old Mini LaMancha Doe









New Hope Dreamer
FF Udder Shot (credit to her past owners in VA)









Maple Hill Farm Pandora
6month old Mini Nubian Doeling


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What pretty girls!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice girls you have


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Too cute. Love the idea of mini-breeds


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Purdy! Love Dreamer's udder, and Pandora is gorgeous!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Pretty girls!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are all really purdy!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW she has a nice udder! Beautiful herd you have! :thumb: :lovey:


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much!! I choose all three VERY carfully, I love the lines that all of them have. All come from well know breeders here in VA. Im really excited to see what Dora's FF udder will look like. As you can see Speckles FF udder was AWESOME (if I can say so my self) 
I know I will be using a buck from Wooly Dog Down, wont know which one until she emails me the list of available bucks for next year. I should know in January though. My nigerian dwarf is polled and my other two were disbudded. So I want to see if I can pair them up with a buck of the opposite horn trait. But we will see.. The owner of Wooly Dog Down is such a nice lady to work with. She raised Xenodusa from a kid and when i emailed her and told her i owned her she was just thrilled to know she was still around. She gave me so much information on that doe. 
But, I do plan to get more does for my herd. But Im gonna be VERY picky on who I buy and spend money on. Right now I am looking for another doe to fit my program/lines I like. But Im also hoping to keep a doeling from one or all of my girls.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Lovely little herd!


----------

